# Sudden death in pigeon



## marie1428 (Aug 7, 2008)

Hi. I rescued 2 feral pigeons about 10 years ago. One passed away today. He was doing fine a few hours earlier. He had been eating and drinking with no signs of illness. Anyone know of illnesses that can cause a sudden death? The other pigeon is doing well but I am still concerned.


----------



## AndreiS (Jul 28, 2013)

Did you notice a change in droppings aspect?

Sudden death can have various aspects, like infarct, poisoning but more common is caused by salmonella. In young pigeons, adenovirus in combination with e. coli kills rapiddly, even in less than 24 hours from first symptomd. 

It happened to me in 2013, an adult pigeon was apparently fine but during night died, first becoming sort of paralysed. Before that, I noticed green, "spinach - like" droppings and before that, dark red droppings (blood caused by worms).


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

*Sorry to hear that. Without a necropsy done it is really hard to tell what happened without any symptoms. Any noticeable symptoms???*


----------



## cwebster (Dec 11, 2010)

Very sorry for your loss. Phoebe, the feral we rescued and loved for eight years, had heart disease and ate and drank until just before she died.


----------



## Whytpigeon (Sep 14, 2015)

marie1428 said:


> Hi. I rescued 2 feral pigeons about 10 years ago. One passed away today. He was doing fine a few hours earlier. He had been eating and drinking with no signs of illness. Anyone know of illnesses that can cause a sudden death? The other pigeon is doing well but I am still concerned.


Old age? Heart problems..etc... All those things you have probably already have thought of. For hens a common cause of sudden death is egg bound issues. But that does not sound like the case here, as you call him he and he is already at least 10.(not sure of age at adoption)


----------



## Rohit saini (Mar 5, 2021)

AndreiS said:


> Did you notice a change in droppings aspect?
> 
> Sudden death can have various aspects, like infarct, poisoning but more common is caused by salmonella. In young pigeons, adenovirus in combination with e. coli kills rapiddly, even in less than 24 hours from first symptomd.
> 
> It happened to me in 2013, an adult pigeon was apparently fine but during night died, first becoming sort of paralysed. Before that, I noticed green, "spinach - like" droppings and before that, dark red droppings (blood caused by worms).


Hey, same happened with my female pigeon yesterday. She was good and healthy but suddenly she got paralysed and over night she died 😥


----------



## cwebster (Dec 11, 2010)

Am verysorry for your loss.


----------

